# Who wants to join me tonight?



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Going out in the canoe and have room for 1 but there is a weight issue and the canoe does leak but it serves it purpose. If you can get out tonight and are 175lbs or less first response goes and I will leave this open till 6pm tonight then I am off alone. Tom

PS pack light and wear old shoes ... I will be out till sun up !


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*175lbs*

6'3" and 215 DING!!! Even though I would not be able to make it 4hrs away I say nice flounder catchin! I have seen the pics very nice! Have fun and good Flounderin. 

Just got back from the local Crappie hole caught the limit (15 ) within 2 hrs and some are 14in even though all males. Electric knife has been getting a good workout lately..... Ted


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*No takers huh?*

When I get a real boat Teddy you are more than welcome to come along. Alright I tried .


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I think most of us weigh more then 175, surely I do. Don;t want to sink your canoe.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmmm I'm under 175, but I obviously caught this post late. Unfortunately I let someone borrow my cooler this weekend and I'm still so new to saltwater fishing I do not have much tackle that probably would work. I'm dying to catch (and eat) some flounder, get and out fish more, and you've got some major knowledge so I'd be really interested the next time you have an open seat.


----------

